# From Santander to where?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In mid-May 2017 I will be meeting my niece and her partner in their motorhome when they disembark from the boat in Santander for about 2 and a half weeks in Northern Spain/Portugal.

I have been along the coast a few years ago but I'd be interested to hear any must-see, must-do's from others.

They would probably like a couple of 2-3 day sessions on a beachside campsite just soaking up the sun (I might do my own thing then!) but they also want to experience aires and perhaps the Spanish equivalent of France Passion.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

At San Vinciente de la Barque there is a nice little campsite across the river. If you the drive' up the hill 'and back along the coast towards Santander you will come across a beach bar with big oil drum barbecue where there you can wild camp. There is a shower on the beach and toilets at the bar.
Great food. Massive surfing beach.
Nice stroll in to town.
Bus station for trip up to Potes etc in the Picos.
Worth a day or two. Walk along the beach to find the beach bar from the campsite if you just want to check it out.
Margaret


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Margaret. Poor connection so I can't actually see where it is but that's just the sort of information I'm after ?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We spent the end of October and most of November in this area, here are a few beachside tasters.

We stayed at all these spots but most would only be possible out of season. The last photo at has a campsite a few hundred yards behind it, this is just on the Portuguese side of the border. Boca do Rio is a secret spot, you'll have to find it yourself! There is proper motorhome parking in the field just behind the camera and a servicepoint half a mile back up the road. Villarube is a tiny carpark behind a beach down a steep hill off the coast road, the sort of place us surfers head to when there is a big swell. La Coruna is an interesting spot in a city the size of Cardiff, no go in the summer as we were in a coach parking space but there are other spots.

We also stayed at beach carparks at Praia de Catedrais near Ribadeo, Praia de Doninos and Playa Pantin near Ferrol. On the headland at Cabo de San Agustin which has Europes most scenic servicepoint! Also at at the nice little private aire at Pragueira west of Sanxenxo and a few more less scenic spots in northern Portugal.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Lovely photos Kev, I'd forgotten just how spectacular the coastline can be there. When I get back to my PC I'll have a look on Google earth.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Avery nice aire is about 10kl from the docks ,you can now go on a ski lift which is very good ,i have not got the cordenets but some one put them on here a few weeks ago , sorry about the spelling


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Kenny - any idea what direction from the port?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Kenny
Are you talking about 
The natural park of carbarceno ( elephants and other wild animals cable car to vies them all)
Free Aire , bars and restaurants . 
N43.21.486. W003.49.186
Beautiful spot handy for Santander and Bilbao
Margaret


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Kenny is referring to the aire adjacent to the wildlife reserve at Cabarceno, due south of Santander.

http://www.parquedecabarceno.com/inicio

http://www.campercontact.com/en/spa...otorhome-parking-area-del-lago-del-acebo.aspx


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes but if you have not been this year ,you now after turn right in the village and go down the narrow road ,due to the ski ride ,the price comes down after Sunday around 10 eur, well worth the ride kenny


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks folks, sounds good. 

Keep the ideas coming. 

Anywhere between Santander and the northern part of Portugal. I seem to remember the seas on the Portuguese coast were phenomenal.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I just plotted the suggestions into Google maps (still haven't got Autoroute working :-( ) and the result is below. There are a couple not there cos I couldn't find them.

Are there any further suggestions arpound that area or on into Portugal?

Thanks.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jean,

Theres a bit of info in my previous post here...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/202945-santander-algarve.html#post2412697

Some of it duplicates WildthingsKev's previous post but there might be something there for you.

Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Pete. I'll have a look. 

I'm having terrible issues today with the mobile site :-(


----------

